# Eleaf LYCHE Atomizer



## Cobrali (26/4/16)

Has anyone seen this yet?










I think the pic is a hint that it's pronounced Litchi.

Looks quite interesting..seems like notch coils are up against ceramics nowadays!

The notchcoil works with high watt mods and looks like the offspring of a melo2 and cubis(to me of course).

So what you guys think of it?

Here are some specs from my main website i troll:

Parameters

Size: 59mm (H) x 22 (D)
Capacity: 4ml
Resistance: 0.25ohm (40 - 60W)
Thread Type: 510 Thread


Eleaf LYCHE Atomizer comes with

1 x LYCHE Atomizer (pre-installed SS316 Dual 0.25ohm)1 x Extra 0.25ohm Notchcoil SS316 
1 x LYCHE RBA Head
2 x Seal Ring1x Spare parts (1pc screwdriver and 2pcs screws) 
1 x User Manual

Simple packing. Customary Packing from the factory, the packing is subject to change without notice.


Features

New Notchcoil (NC 0.25ohm) Head
Leakproof Bottom Cup design
Side e-Liquid filling
Top airflow control
4ml e-Liquid capacity


How to fill use: 

1. First drip a few drops of e-liquid into the coil to make it fully saturated;
2. Then screw the atomizer head onto the top cap tightly, screw the atomizer base with glass tube onto the top cap tightly and finally put the mouthpiece on;
3. Rotate counterclockwise the regulation ring to open the e-liquid fill hole by rotating clockwise the regulation ring.
(Note: please don't overfill and takes several puffs without activating the atomizer before use. )
4. The amount of airflow can be adjusted by rotating the airflow control ring on the top cap so as to get different vaping experience, clockwise to increase and counterclockwise to decrease. 

http://www.heavengifts.com/Eleaf-LYCHE-Atomizer-with-RBA-Head-Silver.html

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (26/4/16)

I like the bottom cup design, like the Cubis. The Cubis RBA is not good imo and this one's RBA looks of the same ilk.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali (26/4/16)

Andre said:


> I like the bottom cup design, like the Cubis. The Cubis RBA is not good imo and this one's RBA looks of the same ilk.


But it uses the notch coil..we still dunno how that works as the ego aio people have the new notch coil rba..

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (26/4/16)

Cobrali said:


> But it uses the notch coil..we still dunno how that works as the ego aio people have the new notch coil rba..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


From what I understand - vertical with cotton on the outside. Apparently the notch coil was not designed to have cotton on the inside, which is probably why so many are dissatisfied with the inside wicked notch coil in the Theorem.


----------



## Silver (26/4/16)

Maybe this was designed for Litchi juice

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## picautomaton (26/4/16)

Looks good, like the eleaf version of an Avocado

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali (26/4/16)

picautomaton said:


> Looks good, like the eleaf version of an Avocado


Now that you mention it..it does look like that!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## StarWez (29/5/16)

Bought, returned too store day after, most horrific spitting, leaking thing on earth. They swapped out for a theorem  works wonderfully

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobrali (30/5/16)

StarWez said:


> Bought, returned too store day after, most horrific spitting, leaking thing on earth. They swapped out for a theorem  works wonderfully
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Ai..now that sucks!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (30/5/16)

StarWez said:


> Bought, returned too store day after, most horrific spitting, leaking thing on earth. They swapped out for a theorem  works wonderfully
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Yeah, I am not yet sold on the bottom cup with top airflow coils design (like the Cubis and AIO). Wonderful idea, but lots of problems in practice. 

Oh, and most welcome to the forum. If you feel like it, please introduce yourself at the end of this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (30/5/16)

Side fill juice slots suuuuuuuck. Also ruined the Limitless.


----------



## RichJB (30/5/16)

I'm not sure what Eleaf were trying to do with this. I like the return to the side fill as per the Melo 2 after they had reverted to top fill for the Melo 3. And I get the idea behind the cup design like the Cubis. But then they make a dual coil RBA deck which, due to being attached to the chimney and not to the base, cannot be screwed down on an ohm reader or other base. So you have to try and mount two coils, which can't be more than 2mm internal diameter according to Daniel from DJLsb, into one set of holes while holding the entire arrangement in your hands. That is just not very ergonomic.


----------

